# Snow Joe Ion21SB Pro problem



## Frank Esquivel (Feb 19, 2020)

Second time using my 40 volt ion21sb pro in about 4 inches of semi wet snow. Was clearing nicely when chute plugged up. I cleared all snow from chute. Ran the snowblower again and then it just stopped. Chute still rotates and LED light still turns on. Just no auger. When I depress the safety switch and pull on the auger handle I hear a click but still no auger. Any ideas what I could check out to get this thing running again??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome to the forum! There are some SnowJoe users here, hopefully they will chime in. 

Can the augers be rotated manually, while not squeezing the handle? Just want to make sure they aren't stuck somehow. 

Taking a skim through the manual that I found online, I don't see any Troubleshooting info, unfortunately. If you're lucky, perhaps there's an over-temperature shutdown for the augers motor? If so, it might reset on its own, if that was the problem.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Frank Esquivel said:


> 40 volt ion21sb pro...When I depress the safety switch and pull on the auger handle I hear a click but still no auger.


 I'm assuming that you do not have the hybrid model; it has two different safety switches - one for 120V and one for battery power. 

Did you pull and reinsert the Safety Key? It's on the left side of the battery compartment. Is the battery status indicator showing a decent charge?

If that doesn't solve the problem: Your SJ has a 2-year warranty and since you've only recently starting using it, you should probably contact SJ Customer Service directly. They're very helpful.


----------



## Frank Esquivel (Feb 19, 2020)

RedOctobyr said:


> Welcome to the forum! There are some SnowJoe users here, hopefully they will chime in.
> 
> Can the augers be rotated manually, while not squeezing the handle? Just want to make sure they aren't stuck somehow.
> 
> Taking a skim through the manual that I found online, I don't see any Troubleshooting info, unfortunately. If you're lucky, perhaps there's an over-temperature shutdown for the augers motor? If so, it might reset on its own, if that was the problem.


Augers spin by hand. It’s been 3 days since using it and still no go.


----------



## Frank Esquivel (Feb 19, 2020)

tabora said:


> I'm assuming that you do not have the hybrid model; it has two different safety switches - one for 120V and one for battery power.
> 
> Did you pull and reinsert the Safety Key? It's on the left side of the battery compartment. Is the battery status indicator showing a decent charge?
> 
> If that doesn't solve the problem: Your SJ has a 2-year warranty and since you've only recently starting using it, you should probably contact SJ Customer Service directly. They're very helpful.


Removed and reinserted Safety key and still nothing. Is it possible for safety key to short out like fusible link?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Frank Esquivel said:


> Removed and reinserted Safety key and still nothing. Is it possible for safety key to short out like fusible link?


 I wouldn't think so?


tabora said:


> Is the battery status indicator showing a decent charge?


And the battery gauge??? Showing 2+ bars?


tabora said:


> If that doesn't solve the problem: Your SJ has a 2-year warranty and since you've only recently starting using it, you should probably contact SJ Customer Service directly. They're very helpful.


https://support.snowjoe.com/hc/en-us


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Looking at the manual I'd say it's likely not going to be something you'll be able to fix yourself. Since the headlight and electric chute rotation work it's likely the augers motor failed. The manual doesn't have any trouble shooting help or disassembly instructions but if you can get to the augers motor and using a multi-meter check to see that when someone presses that safety switch and then pulls back the on/off bar you get power to the motor and noting happens, it's the motor. Checking for a complete circuit from the motor to the battery negative would be necessary.
Just depends on if you have the tools, skill, time and temperament to try and troubleshoot it or since it's under warranty it's easier to just return it.


.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

It's brushless, though, so it may be more involved than that. I've never used a brushless motor in outdoor equipment (and I'm not an EE), but I've used them in a hobby (R/C helicopters). The motor uses a brushless motor controller to run. It doesn't just take straight DC in, like a more conventional motor. The controller takes the DC in, and converts it to basically 3 pulsed phases, sent along 3 wires to the motor, fired at the right times, to make the motor spin. 

I think testing would be different than simply using a meter and checking for +40V at the motor when squeezing the handle. 

If it's under warranty, that's the route I'd take.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome to the SBF from the Battlefields of Gettysburg.


----------

